# Why do so many people hate Hornwort?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Most of the people I've talked to said to stay away from this stuff but I've gotta say, it's pretty awesome! I've never seen anything that grows so well. The fish love it. I let it get tall enough that it curls a little at the top then I cut it. I've even replanted some of the cuts I've made and I'll have to trim those soon too. If you want to fill in some bare spots, get this stuff!!! It's a great filler.


----------



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

I love/hate it. 

It's littered all over my substrate and I have to pull it off the filter intake cover a few times a week. It was cool when it was really bushy down on the bottom, but it just wants to float around all over the place.

I do like it because of how much it grows... but I also hate it. Haha! It's a double edge sword


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 It can fill in any empty space, unfortunately, that counts for the empty spaces you would like to keep too


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

I found it great to start a tank with (awesome at soaking up excess nutrients in the water), but really annoying after time. I began to realize there are usually better plants you can put in it's place that don't make such a mess when disturbed...

I found tons of it when I cleaned out my canister filter last time.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Its a good plant, just bad when it sheds.


----------

